# Suspension on Tacos new Idea.. Kinda



## Chainlink

I just wanted to start this thread to share an Idea. I am a truck guy who subscribes to many Toyota forums. 

On many sites it seems the new thing to do is throw Tundra Trd gear in the front of the tacos(and 4runners). Well guess what as of this weekend I will be as well. The concenus is that you will get 2.5 inchs of extra hieght in the front. Well for any one who plows with a taco like me you can attest that we get major sag with all that extra weight. I figure the tundra trd coils handle a v8 and much heavier front end so this maybe just what the doctor ordered.

The ride is reported to be stiffer, but that is to be expected. I am not worried about this in the least. It is also stated that because the trd bilstiens are valved the way the are you get good articulation when going slow and stiffens up the faster you get. So this will also help handle the plow when going from place to place.

I am waiting to do my rear suspension as I want to get measurments with and with out the plow. This may not be for evryone but I am taking the gamble and I will keep you posted as to my expirence with this set up.

Its not a dierct bolt in but nearly.


----------



## The Boss

I don't know much about Toyota trucks but it sounds like you're on to something there.  :waving:


----------



## Chainlink

Ya I been toying around with this for awhile now and been researching it to nausiam but I am taking the leap(nervous excitement  )I really hope this levels me out(truck stance  ) I have had and driven many full size rigs but I love my toyotas and if this works I think it will prove to be a great res set up ie: fuel eco and size


----------



## Chainlink

Just wanted to update any who wanted to know how this mod is going,,,well so far so good I did it with my bro today. Wow I gained almost 2 .5 inches of lift in the front and the springs sitting side by side(old & new) huge difference in beef factor. Well the bad I guess if this is my only bad Im ahead of the game, My digital camera was dead (batteries at least) so no pics except of my bros phone so we will see if they are clear enough. And secondly drove right home to see if plow could be easily mounted, well do the math, it didnt, I think it will be an easy adjustment so I will attempt this tommorow and hopefully will have pics to show then. As for the ride , yes it is stiffer but by no means harsh, so I think my plan of this set up handling the plow is just what the doctor ordered...till the next update.. :salute:


----------



## Chainlink

Ok still no pics ...

Wow wow wow I cant wait to plow with this set up. I adjusted everything and now all I can say is wow. I got 2.5 inches of lift, and after putting on the plow only 3/4 to a full inch of sag. I will indeed have to address the rear, as the front even with plow sits slightly high. This in combination with my ballast I will be sagging in the neighborhood of 2 inches in the back(I assume). Just to inform those wondering the rear will need longer shocks and a special bracket for the brake proportioner, when it gets lifted.


----------



## Chainlink

ok heres my pic of the Taco after the front end redone I am looking for my before pics but we shall see if I do find them. But keep in mind It only sags an inch now over the lifted height which in total nets me almost 5 inches over previous sag.

Edit it seems to not being uploaded due to I uploaded it in the test thread


----------



## Chainlink

hope this links

Edit: IT did and I showed that I am not all that computer savoy.


----------



## vector6

so a Taco is a Tacoma...?

(had me lost trying to figure that one out !)


----------



## Chainlink

vector6 said:


> so a Taco is a Tacoma...?
> 
> (had me lost trying to figure that one out !)


Yes sorry bout that, I subscribe to many toyota forums and that term is widely used, I forget most plow Trucks are from the big 3 (although Toyota is now considered number 2 so I guess its the big 4  )


----------



## Chainlink

well heres the verdict,,,,,I LOVE THIS SETUP

with 2" aal in the rear and the tundra coils and about 300+ lbs in the back it works great. Last season I got hung up a few times pushing huge piles into the woods (only place for it to go also clients request). This year I pushed 30' further and had no problems what so ever. The extra clearance combined with almost no sag = great set up for the Tacoma


----------



## Class IV livin'

So what did the shopping list look like? Was it simply Tundra TRD front springs and struts? Also, if you're not too far away, would I be able to see your truck? If so, just email me. [email protected]


----------



## Chainlink

Class IV livin' said:


> So what did the shopping list look like? Was it simply Tundra TRD front springs and struts? Also, if you're not too far away, would I be able to see your truck? If so, just email me. [email protected]


ok i will email you


----------



## EasylyConfused

Yeah, I'm curious too, how much did the whole setup cost you? What did you replace? I'm looking for something small enough to do residentials, and still capable of pulling a trailer full of lawn stuff. Maybe this would be a good idea for me. I love Toyota, I have a Sienna and a Camry, or rather, I drive a Sienna and Camry. Cannot beat Toyota reliablility.


----------



## sixspeed

*TRD suspension*

Hi Chainlink - do you have any pictures that are closer that you can post??? Did it help the articulation? I read about using Tundra axles too, wonder if that would help...

Do you know of anybody making upgrades for the Taco steering rack??? I run a 6 1/2 foot Western standard and I'm afraid sometime (of course at the wrong time!) the rack might puke...

Do you ever feel any resistance in the steering from the weight of the plow??? I get some very occasionally when turning with the plow on... Have had it in all of my tacos with plows since 1998 and my new one (2004 with 1900 miles) has it occcasionally...


----------



## Chainlink

I will post a parts and price list in the next couple of days....been busy gaming hahahaha as for Tundra axles I havent seen that yet sounds intresting. And as far as wheel travel, seems to be a little better but I never had stock measurements so who knows. And the stearing has never acted up but if I full crank I get the expected whine, that said I expect as with any lift no matter the precausions Ive taken it will lesson the drivetrain life a little. 
But it is a toyota so it means i could not see any problems for a couple of years as I only just crossed the 50,000 mark on this one.


----------



## sixspeed

*Taco suspensions..*

Thanks! I run mine up to 70k and they plowed snow all winter, pulled trailers all summer, and drove 90 miles a day to work and back all without any problems. Can't ask for much more.... They're getting sloppier though, I couldn't get the tow hook off of my 04 easy when I went to put the plow frame on cause the nut was welded bad on the inside of the frame and the bolt was cross-threaded... and I put timbrens on the front this time, one bumpstop came off fine but the driver's side greeted me by having the nut fall off the inside of the control arm after I loosened it up... Dealer replaced control arm but it still cheesed me off...

Look forward to seeing your pix... Let us know now the Tundra stuff works!

Wonder if the new 6 speed can be adapted to any of the old blocks??? That'd be trick...


----------



## t4dodge

Would just like to add;

If you are running a 2.7 Taco and would like cheap lift up front you can swap out your coils for a pair V6 Taco coils... That will boost you 1.5-2 inches... You do not want to use TRD coils, since they are too soft... My 99 Taco w/120k miles got lifted in 99 with Cornbred 2.5" spacers and a set of AALs in the rear... Have been plowing with that setup since 2002...

http://ttora.com for a wealth of Taco info...


----------



## sixspeed

*Suspension on tacos*

Too bad they don't make in inflatable air bag for the front of tacos. Something like an inflatable timbren would be nice to replace the front bump stop.

Me I don't like stiff suspensions I'll take a mush bucket anytime off road. I hear ya though the taco has too much axle wrap when you get it spinning in really deep snow.

I'm gonna try those daystar spring spacers and some shackes even though it doesn't help with carrying the weight of the plow. Have to try to make it carry the plow and be flexy off road...


----------



## Chainlink

http://fastq.com/~sschaefer/Tundra_Coils.html this is where I got some of my info although I did mine a little different. I looked at my costs and for everything including shipping was less than 550$. Labor was free 

I got my Toyota parts from toyotaparts.com , the Phone #1-888-272-8840
I cant find the name of the guy that helped me but if you let them know what your planning they should be able to hand you off to the guy that I had. We talked alot about my application and he understood it well. I also called him and followed up with everything so he is familiar.


----------



## sixspeed

*Taco suspension*

I'm right by Conicelli (PARTZNET.COM) here at the office and Sean the parts guy wheels his Taco so I'm gonna talk to him. He gives me 25 points off list sometimes more and that is good for me...

I did full factory locker swap in my 04 and them (and Toyota of Glen Burnie) helped me out getting all the right part numbers. Now I gotta do something about the frame mount. How low does your MM2 hang???

I hear ya, damn I just took the plow off and did an LOF on my convertible and now more snow! I hope we get another one this weekend !!!

I got a chuckle, a friend who always had yotas sold his 98, bought a Tahoe and then a 96 Ranger and now he wants to get back into a Taco...


----------



## toml

*TRD coils*



t4dodge said:


> Would just like to add;
> 
> If you are running a 2.7 Taco and would like cheap lift up front you can swap out your coils for a pair V6 Taco coils... That will boost you 1.5-2 inches... You do not want to use TRD coils, since they are too soft... My 99 Taco w/120k miles got lifted in 99 with Cornbred 2.5" spacers and a set of AALs in the rear... Have been plowing with that setup since 2002...
> 
> http://ttora.com for a wealth of Taco info...


What makes you say the TRD coils are to soft? There uncompressed length is shorter than the non TRD coils and when compressed they are pretty much the same length. Seems to me that makes them stiffer.


----------

